# Subdivision Plowing



## Hudson0602 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have put in a few bids on small subdivisions in my area I got them by chance (one my parents live in the sub, the other by a flyer I made), My question is how do I find out who the president of a home owners association is? and how do I find out if subdivisions pay out of pocket for plowing or if the county takes care of it? any info would be great, Im new to the business and doing alright for my first season but I would like to add some more of these type of accounts. Im assuming that there is no way of finding out who they are other than knocking on someones door but I could be wrong.........


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You are actually plowing the street in the subdivision then? Do you know how signed the contract and what is their return address? This sounds fishy to me.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JDiepstra;641756 said:


> You are actually plowing the street in the subdivision then? Do you know how signed the contract and what is their return address? This sounds fishy to me.....


what part of that sounded fishy?
it all sounded like legit questions and are all questions i have wondered myself as there area lot of private subdivisions here


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree, fishy. A) Who did you submit the bid to? B) Ask your parents who the president is. C) How did you land the contract if you don't even know if you have to plow the street? D) Call the town. E) This sounds fishy.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

M&M;641777 said:


> I agree, fishy. A) Who did you submit the bid to? B) Ask your parents who the president is. C) How did you land the contract if you don't even know if you have to plow the street? D) Call the town. E) This sounds fishy.


he asking about adding more subdivisions not the ones he already has


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Now that makes this less fishy. D) Call the town.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The builder owns the right to the subdivision until it is complete, the bond is released, and the property is turned over to the town. Then the town plows it. To answer your question, you need to contact the builder. He is responsible for keeping the road clean. Each persons private driveway is their responsibility. You can contact the homeowners directly in effort to gain their business.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

That's not always the case. If the homes are setup like a condo association then the town does not maintain the roads or remove trash. These are contracted out by the homeowners association and paid through association/condo fees.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

He didnt ask about condos. He asked about a subdivision of homes.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

They don't always turn it over to the town/city.
sometimes they stay a private road.
I plow one, I live on another, and I can think of 3 or 4 more that I have customers that live on. (summer customers)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gicon;641835 said:


> The builder owns the right to the subdivision until it is complete, the bond is released, and the property is turned over to the town. Then the town plows it. To answer your question, you need to contact the builder. He is responsible for keeping the road clean. Each persons private driveway is their responsibility. You can contact the homeowners directly in effort to gain their business.


Gicon some of the subdivision roads here, there mostly in the county, are privatly owned and maintained. Some will group the driveways in with the street similiar to a condo owners assoc.


----------



## Hudson0602 (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe I wasnt clear with my question, sorry it was late last night, Im curious how to FIND OUT who the president of any other subdivision/ condo complex is. I obviously already know who the president of the subdivisions I already have is. I just happened to stumble on these contracts and I would like to get more. But I think your right contacting the builder will be my best bet or I will just call on one of the houses for sale in the sub and get the info from the realtor. Sorry about the confusion guys.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

As a condo/or private subbdivision in which has fees, try looking up the property name or address through city/town goverment; it should lead you it. there are leads you can buy to obtain the info.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm doing 2 new private subdivisions this year. One a friend of mine lives in and he gave me the information to call and the other one the Chevy salesman that sold me my new truck is the President of the Assn. so I got lucky. If you were looking to find out more information on other subdivisions, I would simply stop by one of the houses and ask them who the President was. If you have a business card and/or have your truck with your business name on it, they shouldn't have much problem giving you the info. Note: While your talking to them, ask a few questions about how the job was done last year and if they were happy. The state, city or county is not the place to go. They wouldn't have any idea.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cretebaby;641763 said:


> what part of that sounded fishy?
> it all sounded like legit questions and are all questions i have wondered myself as there area lot of private subdivisions here


I am not saying anything on his part sounded fishy.

It sounds like when he said he put in pids and "got them by chance" that he won the bids. But then had no idea who would be paying.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to tell you the best thing to do . and most here will hate me for it . Find a home for sale than call the Realtor they will know !!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

See Maine was smart in this. The street signs are white background, with green lettering if they are private, and Green background with white lettering if public owned. I alomost this NH is like this too.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

o ya 90 % wont bid them out unless A) you know some one B) the price was raised to much the last year C) the guy did poor work


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't that why everyone rebids?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

CRB...that's not a bad idea. That's called using whatever information you have that's available. I don't see anything wrong, immoral, or illegal about your suggestions.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

RepoMan207;642633 said:


> See Maine was smart in this


Is this a typo???


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha, yeah right! They ACTUALLY did something smart for once.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Grandpa- "The state, city or county is not the place to go. They wouldn't have any idea".
I have to disagree...the city and/or town is required the point of contact or mailing address, I'm certainly not indicating its the only way. Someone else has also mentioned conversing with a owner of a home or condo within the subdivision and ask how they were serviced; this too may work,however..I would be reluctant to give such person any info until I reached the true POC; sometimes people are very protective/ jmo


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with talking to the residences....They pay the fees for a reason, privacy being number one.  I'ld be up in arms if you were at my door. 

The City or town would know, at very least the county (whoever deals with record keeping for deeds and titles). There are permit boards in place for subdivisions, Code enforcement in smaller towns can tell you information without even looking at the files. The best part, IT'S PUBLIC RECORD! a simple address and a short talk with a deeds & title clerk and you will have more information then you know what to do with. In most cases there is a chairman of the board. Usually it is the person listed within the covenants, however like my summer home, it changes year to year.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Must be different in government there...I worked for county government here and not so. But no matter...generally, if you vehicle is marked and you have a business card, folks are friendly. NOTE: I live in one of those subdivisions and I was on the board for 8 years. We did not report to anyone or file any paperwork with the state or county...except our corporate tax numbers as a non-profit.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Grampa Plow;642782 said:


> CRB...that's not a bad idea. That's called using whatever information you have that's available. I don't see anything wrong, immoral, or illegal about your suggestions.


I've learned that alote of people here like to make you work for info . thats all , but , I would say thats going to get you the fastest response . most people buy a home from the same Realtor over and over again. so they sold them the house now they are selling the house .( so they have all the info ) most of hoa 's around here use a p.o. box so its hard to find the pres. I work for a few allotments , condos , & a hoa is a hoa . but in a sub they have a piece of grass that they cant put a fence on, can't build a shed on.ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Grampa Plow;643016 said:


> Must be different in government there...I worked for county government here and not so. But no matter...generally, if you vehicle is marked and you have a business card, folks are friendly. NOTE: I live in one of those subdivisions and I was on the board for 8 years. We did not report to anyone or file any paperwork with the state or county...except our corporate tax numbers as a non-profit.


This is true, but IF you have not turned over the road to be a public way, there is permits and subsequent enforcement, usually 99% is done when you first build, or add additional homes to the sub division. This information is kept with the deeds, it all depends on WHERE you are and who does this. There is a records clerk for this. In Maine, here in Cumberland County, it's the county that keeps the hard copies, but the city or town has a copy for there registry for obvious tax reasons.

Think of it this way, you pay taxes to someone every year right? Who? Thats who has the information you need. It's public record. Christ, in Maine 75% of the cities and towns have online access to such things, I know because I use it as a skip trace tool. Normally there is a $10 - $30 charge, but it's open access for a year and you can go looking right from home.


----------

